# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  cung cấp giống chuối cấy mô - 0937392133

## hangtran4417

*Hiện nay chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp giống chuối xiêm trắng và giống chuối già Nam Mỹ số lượng lớn, cây cao từ 18-20cm ( từ mặt bầu lền tới lá), cây có 5-7 lá. Xin liên hệ sớm cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn và báo giá tận tình*

*Qúy cá nhân hay HTX có nhu cầu liên hệ 0937392133 gặp hằng*
Đ*ịa điểm vườn: đồng nai*

*Giá: thỏa thuận*

----------

